# Aspire BVC coil treatment



## Idrees (6/10/14)

Hi guys,

1st of all i would like to say this is the best forum ever ! 

Secondly I am posting about my experience and any input would be appreciated !

So got myself the Aspire Mini Nautilus last week Tuesday from VapeClub. This was a huge step up from my Twisp Clearos. The 1st tank was filled with Lekker vapours- Carabana which was all i had at the time the mAN arrived.

I vaped like a mad person, going crazy with the VV on the Spinner 2 and the adjustable airflow on the mAN. I really enjoyed vaping it, what awesome vapor production. I have a problem however,

I cant seem to taste sweeter flavors for a long time, whether it be in the twisp or on the mAN. I taste the first two to three drags n then i don't taste anything anymore. Can anyone recommend some liquid that could be stronger in flavor? I dont know if my taste buds are shot or if this may be because of my life long struggle with my nose and sense of smell.

Ok back to the point, I am a noob when it comes to vaping, but i have read a lot about cleaning the BVC coils. so this was my main reason for posting, I dry burnt the hell out of the 1st coil because i just could not get the flavor anymore so i assumed that there was a gunk build up, put it back in, filled it up with some RY4 from elevatec and wow that tasted crap after the dry burn.
I did not give up with the coil though, and what i did next actually worked. I took some boiling water and let the coil soak in that for about 10 minutes then rinsed it in hot water, this was repeated twice and then i let it dry for around a day. I then tried the coil again an WOW like brand new ! no burnt taste, no spitting or gurgling, nice thick vapour with the RY4 on the 1st hole at 4.8V !!!

All in all really love this combo of the mAN with the Spinner 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Idrees said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 1st of all i would like to say this is the best forum ever !
> 
> ...


LV Carabana is a pretty strong flavoured juice, I have the same ongoing problem with taste, it sucks! Stronger juice isn't necessarily the way to go when this happens, I find that switching to a weaker flavour when this happens is the best way for me. It gives the olfactory senses a bit of a rest. A day or two on a plain menthol sometimes works also. Important to keep in mind is to keep hydrated, water, water and more water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (6/10/14)

Thanks @BumbleBee, I did notice that the more i drink water the better i taste.


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

Idrees said:


> I cant seem to taste sweeter flavors for a long time, whether it be in the twisp or on the mAN. I taste the first two to three drags n then i don't taste anything anymore. Can anyone recommend some liquid that could be stronger in flavor? I dont know if my taste buds are shot or if this may be because of my life long struggle with my nose and sense of smell.


 
Could be a case of vaper's tongue / fatigue?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

Idrees said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee, I did notice that the more i drink water the better i taste.


 
I heard pineapple is pretty good for that too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Yip, try Vapour Mountain's Menthol Ice. You could even try @Rob Fisher's Tropical Ice recipe: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tropical-ice.5277/

Another option is to try juice with Aniseed. 
Maybe Bowden's Mate from Five Pawns, which is a great mint, chocolate vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (6/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I heard pineapple is pretty good for that too.



LMAO I meant IT @Wesley, but you definitely made my day


----------



## Idrees (6/10/14)

@Wesley thanks i will read up on that thread. @Andre I will definitely be trying one of those soon. thanks so much guys


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Welcome to the forum @Idrees!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (6/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Welcome to the forum @Idrees!


Thanks @Imthiaz Khan


----------



## shaunnadan (6/10/14)

Any idea if the boiling method also work on an aspire bdc coil ?


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Any idea if the boiling method also work on an aspire bdc coil ?



It does definitely.


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Thanks for bringing this up @Idrees 

Sounds to me like you have a kind of vapers tongue issue, especially because you say youve had problems with your nose and smell. Good luck and i hope it comes right

Just on the issue of boiling water on the Nautilus mini BVC coils. Ive heard two sides and wondering what is correct. Some say boiling it or rinsing in water is not good for the coil, others say it works. Does anyone know whats the consensus on this?


----------



## Nibbler (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for bringing this up @Idrees
> 
> Sounds to me like you have a kind of vapers tongue issue, especially because you say youve had problems with your nose and smell. Good luck and i hope it comes right
> 
> Just on the issue of boiling water on the Nautilus mini BVC coils. Ive heard two sides and wondering what is correct. Some say boiling it or rinsing in water is not good for the coil, others say it works. Does anyone know whats the consensus on this?



I have used two methods to good effect, both work. The boiling method works well, the other method I tried was to dunk the coil into a small container filled with medical alcohol. I let the coil steep for 24 hours, removed it and gave it a rinse with gentle-flowing warm water. You can either blow it dry and use tissues, or leave it out on a sunny shelf for an hour or so to dry nicely.

In the end however, making your own coil and wick is just so much more satisfying, so much better for flavour  I thought my KayFun was good, until I bought my HCigar. Wow !

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Thanks @Nibbler

I will give that a try when my BVC coil feels like its underperforming.

I know what you mean about building your own coils 

- its just that I like the taste of some flavours in the Nautilus Mini - and sometimes I like the "milder" vape it gives - for early mornings and late evenings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (7/10/14)

Thanks @Silver I hope the methods that i read about work. Thanks @Nibbler for the input as well.
I hope i can eventually get to the stage of rebuildables but for now I'll stick to the simpler things.


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Idrees said:


> Thanks @Silver I hope the methods that i read about work. Thanks @Nibbler for the input as well.
> I hope i can eventually get to the stage of rebuildables but for now I'll stick to the simpler things.



No problem
The rebuildables are really not difficult at all - they just can be a bit fiddly at times depending what device you are building on.
One or two coils and you will be up and running

I still think the Nautilus Mini gives a fabulous vape for a commercial no-fuss setup.


----------



## Idrees (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> No problem
> The rebuildables are really not difficult at all - they just can be a bit fiddly at times depending what device you are building on.
> One or two coils and you will be up and running
> 
> I still think the Nautilus Mini gives a fabulous vape for a commercial no-fuss setup.


It definitely is a huge step up from a twisp, I will definitely give the rebuildables, but maybe in a few months or so if I last that long that is, as the forum can be quiet a tempting place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

